# Ruffwear Front Range/Webmaster



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I know this may be a long shot as I think we are some of the only hardcore outdoors people around here- but has anyone tried out the Ruffwear Front Range Harness or the Web Master in xxs.

Copley has a 6 year old webmaster and we LOVE it (it literally saved us from having to spend the night in the back country away from our camp when Copley's knee gave out), but they only recently started making it in the XXS and I am wondering how the fit is on the back strap. Kerri and my husband are getting one of these or the other for Christmas and it is so hard to decide when no stores carry the xxs and no one on any of the outdoor review blogs have tiny dogs. If I knew the last strap in the webmaster would be a good fit I would get it for sure, but not knowing I might just go for the front range.

Here are the two products I am talking about-
Ruffwear Web Master™ Harness | Supportive, Multi-Use Dog Harness
Ruffwear Front Range™ Harness - a Comfortable Dog Harness With Two Leash Attachment Points, Including a Chest Attachment Point


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Whoa! That is awesome. We are huge outdoor people who hike, camp, and geocache. That harness, with a handle woild be very handy.

Now I need to check it out further. I will be watching this tread.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Could you order the xxs size and if it doesn't fit, send it back.? I know that is a pain, but at least you would know.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I haven't tried the tiny webmaster- most of their harnesses run too large for my tinies. I have a front range for my 25 lb dog though.

You aren't the only hardcore outdoors person here! I'm crazy! And so are my dogs.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Moonfall said:


> I haven't tried the tiny webmaster- most of their harnesses run too large for my tinies. I have a front range for my 25 lb dog though..


That used to be the case- I was always so upset nothing came in small sizes because we LOVE anything ruffwear for our bigger dog who at 20lbs used to be an xs! But now almost everything they make starts at a 13 inch girth- so it goes pretty tiny.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I recently had a Cavoodle pup come to class in a Webmaster and it was a good fit . I'm not sure what size it was but this dog would have been about 4-5kg.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have the smallest of the front range but it still doesn't fit my pup right. She is 7 pounds and her measurements are a bit out of wack...so even clothes have to be customizeable to consider. I've tried a UK brand called Julius-K9 (plus they are pretty cheap compared to Ruffwear even being shipped overseas)...which fits pretty well.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

AngelicMisfit13 said:


> I have the smallest of the front range but it still doesn't fit my pup right. She is 7 pounds and her measurements are a bit out of wack...so even clothes have to be customizeable to consider. I've tried a UK brand called Julius-K9 (plus they are pretty cheap compared to Ruffwear even being shipped overseas)...which fits pretty well.


How is the fit off? That is my worry because Kerri has a very deep chest almost like a whippet or doberman and a pretty tiny neck. (9in at the neck and about 15 around the middle.) 

Kerri has a julius K9 that she uses for her therapy dog stuff, it's a great harness! Whenever we order it always comes from Germany, the shipping can be pretty bad but a bunch of us get together to order when we want something. It's not quite what we are looking for for camping/hiking though. Everything here is so dusty it just destroys velcro, and I can't see it standing up to regular washing like the ruffwear stuff does. Also it would be impossible to pick her up by it, i'm looking for that in a pinch!

Here is a a shot of Kerri in her JuliusK9-


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

If you like the webmaster, I would go for it. Ruffwear seems to be made for fit dogs, so I would guess it would fit a dog with a very high tuck-up. Maybe you could measure the chest and rear girths on the XS you have and extrapolate from that what the XXS rear girth is likely to be?


----------



## jshiloh (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't have the harness, but I do have the backpack that is made from that harness (they basically add saddlebags to it). Took it backpacking in Vermont this summer, and we use it on most of our day walks in the woods. It's incredibly well-made. Definitely worth the money, as you'll never have to buy another harness again.


----------

